# World’s Quickest Street Legal Cars



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Yes, I assume they could too. That's my point: any car could be modded to beat an Enzo in a drag race. Besides, I think the Evo8 could beat the Enzo for a standing km, especially if the gear was changed. It makes more horsepower and probably weighs less too.


Enzo weighs 2766 lbs, Evo IX is not only heavier at 3285 lbs but also has a aerodynamics of a brick so I really doubt it can keep up with Enzo at higher speeds. The Evo featured in that link produces 350 whp more than stock so it is on par with what Enzo makes at the wheels.

It's all moot point comparing the two anyway, which one would you rather have?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> Enzo weighs 2766 lbs, Evo IX is not only heavier at 3285 lbs but also has a aerodynamics of a brick so I really doubt it can keep up with Enzo at higher speeds. The Evo featured in that link produces 350 whp more than stock so it is on par with what Enzo makes at the wheels.
> 
> It's all moot point comparing the two anyway, which one would you rather have?


Point is not moot when after accelerating to 150 mph, the Enzo still sees the AMS Evo8's taillights fairly far away. Besides, it make 775 hp at the wheels, which is more than 350 whp more than stock. A stock Evo is heavier, but I'm willing to bet that car has been lightened signficantly. I'd still place money on the Evo beating the Enzo in a standing km. Even if the modded Evo was gear-limited to 150mph, its got a sizeable lead at the end of the 1/4 mile.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

MCSL said:


> AMS Mitsubishi Evo8 _ ¼-mile: 9.48s @ 156mph
> http://www.automotosports.com/
> 
> Bugatti Veyron _ 0-60: 2.5s
> http://www.autoweek.com/article.cms?articleId=103261


Well, if this car is street legal, you'll need to revise your list. It's a BMW:

http://mazdarotary.net/queenstbmw.htm


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Well, if this car is street legal, you'll need to revise your list. It's a BMW:
> 
> http://mazdarotary.net/queenstbmw.htm


That's a show car, not a drag racer. They claim they will run 7's after some tuning. :blah: :blah: Come back after the car has seen a drag strip. Even then, it'd be far from the fastest street car, if any car with a air-shifted Lenco can be considered a "street" car.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> That's a show car, not a drag racer. They claim they will run 7's after some tuning. :blah: :blah: Come back after the car has seen a drag strip. Even then, it'd be far from the fastest street car, if any car with a air-shifted Lenco can be considered a "street" car.


Well, I guess I'm just in disbelief that the two fastest cars could be a Bugatti, and an highly modded Evo. I understand the Bugatti, but the 2nd fastest street car would be the Evo? What about some of the other super cars like the McLaren? Plus there's so many tuner cars out there, it's hard to believe that the OP surveyed all of them. Like what about the Ultima ZCar?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Well, I guess I'm just in disbelief that the two fastest cars could be a Bugatti, and an highly modded Evo. I understand the Bugatti, but the 2nd fastest street car would be the Evo? What about some of the other super cars like the McLaren? Plus there's so many tuner cars out there, it's hard to believe that the OP surveyed all of them. Like what about the Ultima ZCar?


QUITE COMPARING MODDED CARS TO PRODUCTION CARS !!!!!

The Bugatti would be the fastest PRODUCTION car, and maybe the quickest too. The McLaren F1 was a production car too. However, there are A LOT of modded street cars that are either quicker or faster, or both. The famous Callaway Sledgehammer Vette is still faster than a new Bugatti, but I wouldn't call that one-off special a production car.

The modded Evo isn't a production car, and neither is that 4-rotor BMW or the Ultima ZCar. Modded cars aren't held to the standards (safety, emission, durability, etc) that production cars must meet.

Besides, everyone keeps confusing quickest with fastest. Fastest means top speed, quickest means acceleration, usually over a 1/4 mile. The original post was about the quickest, and I'll agree not well planned.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hennessey Venom 1000 Viper Coupe

http://www.hennesseyperformance.com...=Dodge+Viper+SRT+Coupe+(2006)&ActionReq=Where


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Norris Designs Mitsubishi Evo9 Coupe

Power: 840 hp

Weight: 2380 lb

0-¼mile: 9.71s @ 145mph

http://www.norris-designs.co.uk/demo-evo9.htm

http://www.norris-designs.co.uk/video-evo9.htm


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll say it again: once you get into modified cars, the term "street legal" becomes gray.

How about a mid-60's Chevy II that ran a [email protected] The same car drove over 1000 miles over the course of Hot Rod's Drag Week (think of it was a drag-racing version of Car&Drivers One Lap), averaging a 7.97 quarter on a lower state of tune? And this was all done on street-legal times too.Link.

Heck, there was a guy with a Duramax diesel in a Mustang that ran under 10 seconds in the quarter mile while average 33mpg on the trip.


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

^^very ture....


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

"Bring out your dead !!!"....


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Mar 27, 2007)

That Evo is definately not the quickest street legal car by FAR. Don't feel like getting links but the OP is probably just an Evo fan and found that car.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

All-Or-Nothing said:


> That Evo is definately not the quickest street legal car by FAR. Don't feel like getting links but the OP is probably just an Evo fan and found that car.


Its more a case that the OP's behavior is bot-like. Others say he is a bot, but I think I saw a valid reply once.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

BTW, I see no one has mentioned the Ariel Atom 500....at 300 HP and 1400 lbs., it runs 0-60 in under 3 seconds....that`s gotta be a contender....


----------

